# Wrapping Salt Bars?



## ToniS. (Nov 11, 2013)

TO SALT BAR MAKERS: I have a question for any of you. After your salt bars are cured, are they supposed to be left unwrapped to breath, wrapped with the ends exposed either with a shrink band or a cigar band wrapper or wrapped in cello or shrink wrap like M&P? Can't seem to find any info regarding this on the internet. Appreciate anyone's experience on this. Going to venture into salt bars and I'm just trying to get all my ducks in a row before I begin!! TIA**


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't wrap mine until I'm ready to give them away. I don't know if this is all right and if I should wrap them. I can say I've never had a problem with them absorbing moisture or any other issues.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 13, 2013)

I shrink wrap all my soaps including salt bars. During humid months I punch a few holes in the bags with a craft punch. Many of my customers will not purchase unwrapped unlabeled soaps when I am at my markets. Love it...it gives me an edge of the soapmakers that sell naked bars.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> .it gives me an edge of the soapmakers that sell naked bars.



Good point. 

_*@ Toni S - *_

You probably would want to wrap them after they've cured if you're selling them. My family and friends are lucky if I even bother to put them in something.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2013)

I make a lot of salt bars and shink wrap them in bands then label them.  You will want to wait until they've cured for 4-6 weeks or you will need to hit them with a heat gun again to make them tighten up.  I've not had a problem with any sweating or other issues.


----------



## urbanutopiasoap (Feb 10, 2014)

May I ask where you purchase your shrink wrap bands? I wrap non salt bars with cigar style paper but I worry it wont be enough for my sea salt bars. The only shrink wrap bands I found weren't large enough to fit my soaps.
Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2014)

I do not use bands. I purchase shrink bags from Paper Mart. I get really really tired of bands getting loose, which is why I use bags that I can just hit again with a heat gun to shrink back down. Otherwise The Sage has a larger band. She calls them Dan's shrink bands, I believe she has the measurements listed


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 10, 2014)

I shrink wrap everything with a roll system and wand, and then put a nice labeled sticker on them. I don't use bands. Just adds another expense and they don't always fit right since I have like 9-10 different molds and minis too. Stickers are cheap and can be made nice. 
If I didn't shrink wrap id likely have to do bands though.

And I wait 2 months before anything gets wrapped.


----------



## urbanutopiasoap (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the help!! :grin:


----------

